# Cobra Kai



## DF (Aug 30, 2020)

This just popped up on Netflix.  I have to say I’m hooked into it.  If your a kid of the 80’s you may like this.  Not sure you’d get it if your outside that era.  It’s really good at showing both sides of that rivalry.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 30, 2020)

I saw this on Netflix and also saw Bill and Teds new deal ... Hollywood must be running really low on new movie ideas ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2020)

I saw it a while back it was awesome both season


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 30, 2020)

Just started watching this myself, hooked!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2020)

A persons gotta be real scumbag not to like cobra kai


----------



## Grizzly911 (Aug 30, 2020)

Watched all the karate kid movies over and over on tv growing up, wax on wax off! All the Van Damme, Schwarzenegger and Stallone movies too, action packed nut right here!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 30, 2020)

It's unreal.. been saying for a while


----------



## Sicwun88 (Aug 30, 2020)

Seen it come up in Netflix,
I'm going to check it out!
So far nothing on there holds my attention after finishing Queen of the south!!!


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hahaha! It was legs this morning and cobra kai all afternoon. It’s awesome Makes me want to watch the movie again.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 30, 2020)

yep saw these when they came out, i liked kobra...it is a good series, daniel acts like a bich the whole time of course...


i saw it while it was on youtube....cant wait for season 3


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2020)

I hope another season comes out


----------



## Beserker (Aug 31, 2020)

I hadn’t heard of this, don’t watch much tv at all...  but I love anything that takes me back to the 80’s.  I’ll be sure to check it out, thanks


----------



## DF (Aug 31, 2020)

I just finished the first season.  The 80's nostalgia is fantastic.  Who doesn't like Speedwagon?  LOL  I'm looking forward to season 2.


----------



## Trump (Aug 31, 2020)

Will start this tonight with the wife,


----------



## andy (Aug 31, 2020)

i did watch 3 episodes and decided to go back to watching Hoops on netflix. lol


----------



## Beserker (Aug 31, 2020)

I watched episodes 1-2 last night, solid!


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 31, 2020)

Watched the first 3 last night, so far so good


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence will always be the man!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 31, 2020)

Season 3 gonna be sick i bet


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 31, 2020)

Watched the first 2 hear at the office today.  It's cool.  I hope Johnny get's his shit straight and kicks Daniel's ass


----------



## Trump (Aug 31, 2020)

First 4 episodes down, will binge this now till it’s over


----------



## j2048b (Aug 31, 2020)

Yaya said:


> Season 3 gonna be sick i bet



Season 3 takes us back to Korea....YESSSSS!!!! FREAKIN KOOO REEEE AAAAAAA! HIGH -YA


----------



## DOOM (Aug 31, 2020)

It alright. Not sure if it’s worthy of the circle jerk though?


----------



## Trump (Sep 1, 2020)

you don’t eat me so your opinion is invalid :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):



DOOM said:


> It alright. Not sure if it’s worthy of the circle jerk though?


----------



## DOOM (Sep 1, 2020)

Trump said:


> you don’t eat me so your opinion is invalid :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):



Lol, what are you talking about you crazy wanker? Did someone put ketamine in your tea and crumpets this morning?


----------



## Beserker (Sep 1, 2020)

DOOM said:


> It alright. Not sure if it’s worthy of the circle jerk though?


Said the muppet in the middle.


----------



## DOOM (Sep 1, 2020)

Beserker said:


> Said the muppet in the middle.


Ha, your thinking about your  fat mother. The one wearing the Viking outfit with nut running her chin!


----------



## Jin (Sep 1, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Ha, your thinking about your  fat mother. The one wearing the Viking outfit with nut running her chin!



listen, punk. Nobody takes my place as most immature on this board! Now, careful with the playground comments.....


----------



## DOOM (Sep 1, 2020)

My bad!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 1, 2020)

DOOM said:


> View attachment 10409
> 
> My bad!



Dude for reals try to be a bit more positive


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 1, 2020)

Not going to lie, will probably lose my sh$t if Elizabeth Shue makes a cameo.


----------



## Trump (Sep 1, 2020)

I wish.....



DOOM said:


> Lol, what are you talking about you crazy wanker? Did someone put ketamine in your tea and crumpets this morning?


----------



## chandy (Sep 1, 2020)

I saw the trailer on Netflix but after everyone saying its pretty good guess ima get to watching it soon!


----------



## Chump16 (Sep 1, 2020)

wife and i watched first episode last nite ... we're hooked


----------



## DF (Sep 1, 2020)

I just finished the second season.  If you’re  enjoying it,  it gets better!


----------



## RandallC (Sep 1, 2020)

I watched the first 30 minutes and turned it off.

It was kinda cringe but you bet your ass ima go finish it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 1, 2020)

RandallC said:


> I watched the first 30 minutes and turned it off.
> 
> It was kinda cringe but you bet your ass ima go finish it


I’ll bet your under 25


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 1, 2020)

Just finished the 8th episode of season 1.  The Golf N' Stuff part with Young Hearts playing just like on the original movie was pretty bad ass.  I was definitely a kid again for a few moments.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 1, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Not going to lie, will probably lose my sh$t if Elizabeth Shue makes a cameo.




I didn't know about this new show but I just had my 11 year old watch the original with me like 2 weeks ago.  He had a huge crush on her until I showed him a pic of her now. Haha.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 1, 2020)

It’s not as cool as cardi b


----------



## DF (Sep 2, 2020)

RandallC said:


> I watched the first 30 minutes and turned it off.
> 
> It was kinda cringe but you bet your ass ima go finish it


 As I stated in the OP.  If your not of that 80’s era you probably won’t get it.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 2, 2020)

Kreese totally makes season 2 awesome


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 2, 2020)

Just finished the one where Daniels mom is in town.  That bitch is just as insufferable now as she was then.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 2, 2020)

I wanna bang Daniel's wife


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m going to have to check this out


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 4, 2020)

Yeah just finished season 2. ****ing awesome


----------



## Elivo (Sep 5, 2020)

I saw the first season when it was on YouTube but didn’t want to pay to see the second. Will have to catch up now that it’s on Netflix


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 5, 2020)

Saw a guy with a Cobra Kai t-shirt on yesterday.  I gave him a wide breadth and avoided eye contact.  I wanted a burger for dinner not hospital food.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 5, 2020)

On the 9th E of season 1,
Getting better as it goes!!!!


----------



## Trump (Sep 5, 2020)

Watched 1 and 2 over a few days loved it, not sure it’s any good for vegetarians


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2020)

Like I said a persons gotta have something wrong with them not to like it., our just some dumb young prick who rather watch cardi b videos


----------



## Trump (Sep 5, 2020)

try kingdom bundy is all MMA it’s really good series



Bro Bundy said:


> Like I said a persons gotta have something wrong with them not to like it., our just some dumb young prick who rather watch cardi b videos


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 7, 2020)

Half way through S2 getting more 80s like by the moment!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 7, 2020)

just watched that Miguel kid fukk up the Asian kid and his friends in the cafeteria, good shit lol


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 7, 2020)

Love johnny’s perspective on what happened in the first movie and how it was Danny that started a fight with him at the beach, bullied him at the Halloween dance, and then coaxed some old Korean dude to kick his and his friends’ asses.... and don’t even get him started about that illegal kick in the tournament. Fuking priceless!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 7, 2020)

You guys talked me into it staring episode 1


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 7, 2020)

Watching season 2 episode 2 now.  I hope so bad that Daniel gets his ass kicked at some point.  His whiny voice makes me want to punch him in the mouth.

Great show though


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2020)

Who lol when they saw johnnys old school fire bird!! Fukking perfect


----------



## DOOM (Sep 7, 2020)

Trump said:


> Watched 1 and 2 over a few days loved it, not sure it’s any good for vegetarians



It’s very popular with British dick riders. :32 (18):

Wank on- Wank off!


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 7, 2020)

SO in other words you loved it ...



DOOM said:


> It’s very popular with British dick riders. :32 (18):
> 
> Wank on- Wank off!


----------



## DOOM (Sep 7, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> SO in other words you loved it ...


No not so much! It’s kinda cheesy.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Sep 7, 2020)

Great episodes so far!


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 7, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Who lol when they saw johnnys old school fire bird!! Fukking perfect



I am only slightly embarrassed at how bad I want to be Johnny.

Who doesn’t like Reo Speed Wagon? Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I am only slightly embarrassed at how bad I want to be Johnny.
> 
> Who doesn’t like Reo Speed Wagon? Lol


I became a bully in school because of Johnny


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2020)

cobra kai never dies


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2020)

johnnys the man


----------



## Yaya (Sep 7, 2020)

I've been rocking cobra kai shit since i can remember 
My avatar has been Sensai Kreese for like 8 years.. i sensed cobra kai was coming back even years ago


----------



## ccpro (Sep 7, 2020)

Yaya said:


> I've been rocking cobra kai shit since i can remember
> My avatar has been Sensai Kreese for like 8 years.. i sensed cobra kai was coming back even years ago



It's not right to mix Cobra with Wally World.....I can 't process....


----------



## ccpro (Sep 7, 2020)

When is Johnny going to kick Laruso's teeth out....I could never get behind Ralph Machcio as a bad ass.  He stayed skinny I guess I can say that!


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 8, 2020)

Yaya said:


> I've been rocking cobra kai shit since i can remember
> My avatar has been Sensai Kreese for like 8 years.. i sensed cobra kai was coming back even years ago



Since the first time I saw your avatar, I can hear him saying "you're a pushy little bastard aintcha, but I like that"


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 8, 2020)

I joined the club last night and watched the first episode.  Exactly what I expected after reading the comments.  Not going to win any Emmy's but entertaining none the less.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 8, 2020)

I just ordered a Cobra Kai t-shirt.


Sensei Johnny has shown me a new way of life and I plan to live it to the fullest.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Sep 8, 2020)

Cobra Kai never dies!..


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 10, 2020)

Great show


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 10, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> Great show


Zeigler Robertson... it was a great show and the next season is coming


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 12, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Zeigler Robertson... it was a great show and the next season is coming



In the meantime ive been watching The Queens Gambit


----------



## j2048b (Nov 12, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> In the meantime ive been watching The Queens Gambit





**** yea that show was pretty damn good, i thought


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 12, 2020)

We ended up getting hooked on Bates Motel.  

Not the best show ever, but definitely has some unexpected turns in the storyline that can be appreciated.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 12, 2020)

Love the Queens Gambit. Anya Taylor Joy plays that role perfectly. My son is a big chess player. Great mini series


----------



## Goldchester (Nov 13, 2020)

DF said:


> This just popped up on Netflix.  I have to say I’m hooked into it.  If your a kid of the 80’s you may like this.  Not sure you’d get it if your outside that era.  It’s really good at showing both sides of that rivalry.



Started off great but then turned into a teen drama

New saved by the bell looks like it's going to go the same way


----------



## johnnyair305 (Nov 16, 2020)

Yeah I liked the cobra Kai guy better than ralph in this series. Was the other way around when I was a kid


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 24, 2020)

https://tvline.com/2020/12/24/cobra-kai-season-3-early-release-date-netflix/


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 24, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> https://tvline.com/2020/12/24/cobra-kai-season-3-early-release-date-netflix/



Every time I drop Netflix, they pull this shit. Dammit


----------



## Beserker (Dec 26, 2020)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 26, 2020)

Yessssss!!!!!!!


----------



## Yaya (Dec 27, 2020)

Pumped 
Cant wait


----------



## Trump (Jan 2, 2021)

Season 3 was garbage


----------



## dragon1952 (Jan 4, 2021)

Trump said:


> Season 3 was garbage



Yeah, I haven't been real impressed so far :^ / BTW, are they actually trying to make it appear that Kreese's arms are big with all that saggy skin?


----------



## j2048b (Jan 5, 2021)

yep...they would all be in jail....what a waste of my time...season 3 sucked.... wow didnt think it would, but it did...


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 5, 2021)

its pretty good imo

who's hotter Tori or Samantha ? 

(& dont say gross, they are both 24 in real life)


----------



## dragon1952 (Jan 5, 2021)

If Samantha keeps gaining weight she won't be able to lift her leg any more than knee high :^ /


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 5, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> If Samantha keeps gaining weight she won't be able to lift her leg any more than knee high :^ /



oh ya ! isnt that great ? 

View attachment 11157


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 5, 2021)

Danny learns Miyagi- do offense, Dee Snyder sings I Wanna Rock, Johnny connects with  Ali on FB, Kumiko appears?!

FUK YEAH!


----------



## dragon1952 (Jan 5, 2021)

I have to admit the last couple episodes have been a bit better.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 7, 2021)

I liked it


----------



## Yaya (Jan 7, 2021)

Amazing series.
Kills game of thrones


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 7, 2021)

It’s def a close call between tori and Samantha. I like the thick girls but damn tori has the most perfect tits. Haha. Her ass is pretty nice too. But the only reason I pick tori is because Samantha strikes me as a lazy bitch.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 7, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> It’s def a close call between tori and Samantha. I like the thick girls but damn tori has the most perfect tits. Haha. Her ass is pretty nice too. But the only reason I pick tori is because Samantha strikes me as a lazy bitch.




yep i guess if u like girls who's faces look like dudes.... 

tori reminds me of a cross between a tranny and miley cyrus.....


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 7, 2021)

Well that depends. We talking post op or pre op?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 7, 2021)

Definitely tori.


----------



## Trump (Jan 7, 2021)

exactly, that’s why tori wins



j2048b said:


> yep i guess if u like girls who's faces look like dudes....
> 
> tori reminds me of a cross between a tranny and miley cyrus.....


----------



## dragon1952 (Jan 7, 2021)

You guys can fight over the young chicks....I'll take Miguel's mom ;^ )


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 7, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> You guys can fight over the young chicks....I'll take Miguel's mom ;^ )



Fuuuuuuuuk yeah


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jan 7, 2021)

Watched the 1st two seasons! Can't tolerate another after the last episode in season two!
Teenage soap opera!
But yes Miguel's mom can get it anytime!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 7, 2021)

My vote is Tori.

Moon can't get any love in the debate?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 7, 2021)

Cobra Kai is amazing.

But I will admit that it's a 2020 Karate version of Dawson's Creek.


----------



## Beserker (Jan 7, 2021)

I liked the 3rd season... but my daughter dropped out.  

The teenage drama is wearing on me, but the other stuff outweighs it IMO.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 8, 2021)

Trump said:


> exactly, that’s why tori wins



Samantha wins especially after winning the drinking contest


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 10, 2021)

ok so Samantha was my choice for hottest in 1 & 2 

But Tori is hottest in 3 because of her interaction with the landlord & the og cobra kai sensei

oh ya & when she comes into the arcade & says "samantha, where are you bitch"

that shit is sexy af


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 10, 2021)

Gonna have to watch


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 11, 2021)

I just finished season 3.  I see what you guys are saying.  Some parts were pretty cringy.  I still loved it.  

I was thinking that Elizabeth Shue looked old in it, but she could still get it on the basis of nostalgia.  Then I looked her up.  She is 57.  Not bad for 57.


----------



## DF (Jan 11, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I just finished season 3.  I see what you guys are saying.  Some parts were pretty cringy.  I still loved it.
> 
> I was thinking that Elizabeth Shue looked old in it, but she could still get it on the basis of nostalgia.  Then I looked her up.  She is 57.  Not bad for 57.


Did you see her in The Boys.  Hot!

IDC what you guys say about the teen crap.  This show is great for 80's nostalgia & I'll watch 20 seasons of it.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 11, 2021)

DF said:


> Did you see her in The Boys.  Hot!
> 
> IDC what you guys say about the teen crap.  This show is great for 80's nostalgia & I'll watch 20 seasons of it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 12, 2021)

Beside the scene with chozen the season 3 sucked . To much fake ass fighting


----------



## Lizard King (Jan 12, 2021)

Middle of season 2, first show we actually got the whole family to watch together in a long time.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 1, 2022)

Season 4 started today


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Jan 1, 2022)

Watching it with my 10 year old right now

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 3, 2022)

John Ziegler said:


> Season 4 started today


I binge watched the whole thing yesterday.  I still like it.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 3, 2022)

I watched the current season while getting over bronchitis and resting in bed.  It's kind of cheesy but helped pass the time when I couldn't do anything else.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 3, 2022)

I heard the first couple episodes are great then it gets boring from a friend. Is this true? Contemplating starting it, because once i start it, that’s where the free time for the next couple weeks will be spent. 

Should i pull the trigger


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 3, 2022)

Tazz said:


> I heard the first couple episodes are great then it gets boring from a friend. Is this true? Contemplating starting it, because once i start it, that’s where the free time for the next couple weeks will be spent.
> 
> Should i pull the trigger


I think so.  I was a big fan of the Kirate Kid movie, though.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 3, 2022)

Grizzly911 said:


> Watched all the karate kid movies over and over on tv growing up, wax on wax off! All the Van Damme, Schwarzenegger and Stallone movies too, action packed nut right here!



My favorite was Conan.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Jan 3, 2022)

Tazz said:


> I heard the first couple episodes are great then it gets boring from a friend. Is this true? Contemplating starting it, because once i start it, that’s where the free time for the next couple weeks will be spent.
> 
> Should i pull the trigger


Are you talking season 4 or the entire show?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DF (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm still loving it!


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 3, 2022)

I’m watching Season 4 and I’m still enjoying it.

One of the few shows that just hits all the right things for me: humor, heart, needless fighting. It’s fun. It’s cheesy but the right cheese for me.

None of my friends like it as much as I do. I vaguely remember Karate Kid 1, but you super don’t need to be a fan to enjoy this show. There’s a ton of context given.


----------



## bugman (Jan 3, 2022)

I had to pass on watching it.   I felt like it was just the same ole story,  just dragged out into episodes.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 3, 2022)

We watched the entire season 4 yesterday, straight thru. (Nothing to do on a cold and boring Sunday).

Was a relaxing afternoon, and the show / season was pretty good...


----------



## Tazz (Jan 3, 2022)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Are you talking season 4 or the entire show?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



Entire, from season 1


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 3, 2022)

I already bought a cobra kai shirt


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Jan 4, 2022)

Tazz said:


> Entire, from season 1


It's like any other show. Has ups and downs but for the most part it's entertaining. I recommend it. Amd if you have kids you can watch it together amd explain what happened in the films. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Jan 4, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I already bought a cobra kai shirt


I'm gonna get some for the boys

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Jan 4, 2022)

They have a ton of shit you can buy

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

